# The Reefer's Code



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Interesting read... What do you guys think?



> The following article is a contribution from Mike Paletta to bring attention to an unspoken yet very important rule of reefing and sharing corals among friends, the Reefers Code.


http://reefbuilders.com/2014/12/11/reefers-code-formally-mike-paletta/


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

I kind of like the part of sharing and not really MAKING MONEY from it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think in small parts and corners of our city, the code remains intact - there are groups of reefers/salties that I regularly interact with that I didn't hesitate to hand over a bunch of corals (when I had corals ) for nothing but a bit of tank talk. And in return, whenever you needed something, there was always someone that you could borrow/have it from. Likewise, where there was some new information on a shipment, etc, you'd be in the know. I still like getting little updates from my salty friends about shipments and specials, even though I'm not rapidly buying up stock anymore. 

Sadly, there's also the other side of things where there are so many new people to the hobby and it's so big that not everybody is going to be instantly "in". People don't appreciate that just because you read some reefcentral threads doesn't make you an expert. Also, dishonesty kills some of this - like when a new member says something is disease free, but it ends up wiping out all your fish or corals or brings a disease to your tank. And it's not just hobbyists that are doing this, it's some of the startup stores as well. It's that kind of "profit" driven garbage that kills the hobby and I hate to see.

All in all, I like that I've made a few good quality friends and contacts in the hobby in the city that I can rely and trust, and in turn, I hope that they can benefit from me being part of their reefing network as well.

/rant


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It makes sense, from an ecological point of view. Each one of our tanks, no matter how big, is an isolated ecosystem. When (not if!) disaster strikes, many species will be wiped out. By encouraging trade and sharing among hobbyists, we keep the total number of species *in the hobby* up, no matter the problems any single tank may have.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I think in small parts and corners of our city, the code remains intact - there are groups of reefers/salties that I regularly interact with that I didn't hesitate to hand over a bunch of corals (when I had corals ) for nothing but a bit of tank talk. And in return, whenever you needed something, there was always someone that you could borrow/have it from. Likewise, where there was some new information on a shipment, etc, you'd be in the know. I still like getting little updates from my salty friends about shipments and specials, even though I'm not rapidly buying up stock anymore.
> 
> Sadly, there's also the other side of things where there are so many new people to the hobby and it's so big that not everybody is going to be instantly "in". People don't appreciate that just because you read some reefcentral threads doesn't make you an expert. Also, dishonesty kills some of this - like when a new member says something is disease free, but it ends up wiping out all your fish or corals or brings a disease to your tank. And it's not just hobbyists that are doing this, it's some of the startup stores as well. It's that kind of "profit" driven garbage that kills the hobby and I hate to see.
> 
> ...


well said Eric. &#128077;


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Alibis and Cohorts.....*

A very good read. Thanks for sharing Fury. I should also point out parts of the "unwritten code" that weren't mentioned include being the occasional Alibi and Cohort. Example: Back in "the Day" - whatever the new purchase/acquisition was.....it was always "$5 bucks".

Pricing adjusted for inflation....whatever "IT" is.....IT's now "$10 Bucks".


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I should also point out parts of the "unwritten code" that weren't mentioned include being the occasional Alibi and Cohort. Example: Back in "the Day" - whatever the new purchase/acquisition was.....it was always "$5 bucks".
> 
> Pricing adjusted for inflation....whatever "IT" is.....IT's now "$10 Bucks".


That is the most important rule of Reefer club..everything is just 10.00 everything


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Very well said!!! 



ameekplec. said:


> I think in small parts and corners of our city, the code remains intact - there are groups of reefers/salties that I regularly interact with that I didn't hesitate to hand over a bunch of corals (when I had corals ) for nothing but a bit of tank talk. And in return, whenever you needed something, there was always someone that you could borrow/have it from. Likewise, where there was some new information on a shipment, etc, you'd be in the know. I still like getting little updates from my salty friends about shipments and specials, even though I'm not rapidly buying up stock anymore.
> 
> Sadly, there's also the other side of things where there are so many new people to the hobby and it's so big that not everybody is going to be instantly "in". People don't appreciate that just because you read some reefcentral threads doesn't make you an expert. Also, dishonesty kills some of this - like when a new member says something is disease free, but it ends up wiping out all your fish or corals or brings a disease to your tank. And it's not just hobbyists that are doing this, it's some of the startup stores as well. It's that kind of "profit" driven garbage that kills the hobby and I hate to see.
> 
> ...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome read! I love the fact that there is a "code" and it's pretty much what I believe in. 

I've given out so much free stuff since I've started this hobby that I just hope that it helps others and they do the same to others that might need.

As for sharing corals, I usually sell frags for affordable prices so I can get new pieces for myself. I'm not looking to be rich off my frags but just have enough to buy another piece. 

Time for a beer!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Awesome read! I love the fact that there is a "code" and it's pretty much what I believe in.
> 
> I've given out so much free stuff since I've started this hobby that I just hope that it helps others and they do the same to others that might need.
> 
> ...


Amen to that. It was Dave's generosity thats got me excited about this hobby. I still remember going over to pick up one free coral and leaving with a bunch. I lead by example and myself have given corals also and will continue to do so. Ive only been at this for a few months but since then I've meet allot of great people, folks who have been as generous as Dave. I try to do my part. With that said i realize the hardships of making a buck, and also caring, growing and maintaining these corals, so i do applaude those that sell frags at a fair price. I have had the privilege of buying from a few reefers on this forum and all have more that fair and generous with their sales. Let's keep the reefs growing, keep sharing and trading corals, it's way more fun and exciting that way.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I think the CODE is no longer around. It's a shame.
I've been banking corals for the last 8 years  Great way to make friends and make sure your stuff stays available.

I've been a great bank myself offering great returns lol.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> Amen to that. It was Dave's generosity thats got me excited about this hobby. I still remember going over to pick up one free coral and leaving with a bunch. I lead by example and myself have given corals also and will continue to do so. Ive only been at this for a few months but since then I've meet allot of great people, folks who have been as generous as Dave. I try to do my part. With that said i realize the hardships of making a buck, and also caring, growing and maintaining these corals, so i do applaude those that sell frags at a fair price. I have had the privilege of buying from a few reefers on this forum and all have more that fair and generous with their sales. Let's keep the reefs growing, keep sharing and trading corals, it's way more fun and exciting that way.


You've not only been generous with corals Paul but just as important (or maybe more important) you've been generous with your knowledge and help 
That's an important part of the reefer code too as far as I am concerned


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

To this day I still "Thank" that person who put kenya tree into my tank without me knowing at the first annual BBQ a few years back 

Kenya Tree...the gift that keeps on giving


----------

